# Error Flashing DKOMBI



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

Flashing 56.5 to the working DKOMBI caused following errors;

[DKOMBI - 60] - [Exception - DKOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUIdKOMBI_0x60.

Excpected (relevant process classes only): [hwap_00001061-255_255_255, hwel_0000154e-003_005_000, hwel_00001059-003_006_000],

Actual (relevant process classes only): [hwel_0000154e-003_105_000, hwel_00001059-003_006_000, hwap_00001061-255_255_255],

Missing SGBMID(s): [hwel_0000154e-003_005_000], Surplus SGBMID(s): [hwel_0000154e-003_105_000]

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]​









I believed there are 2 solutions;
-	The first one is to select "hwDeinstall" and "hwInstal" together with blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy
-	Alternatively creating SVT_soll with "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and select only blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy

I understood that this error caused by unknown shipment istep of the retrofit 6WB.
"HW-IDs from SVTactual" would enable the firmware flash.

*However if I calculate SVT with the vehicle shipment istep, and force flashing with option "hwDeinstall" and "hwInstal"
would this register the retrofit 6WB as factory original ?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is not factory original, so ECU I-Step Shipment is different then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this ECU.

So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it. If HWEL is Black only, no Red / Blue HWEL, then you can proceed to flash it.

If HWEL is not Black only, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). The problem is that this ECU is not factory original, so ECU I-Step Shipment is different then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for this ECU.
> 
> So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it. If HWEL is Black only, no Red / Blue HWEL, then you can proceed to flash it.
> 
> If HWEL is not Black only, the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


Thanks for your reply !

Red HWEL caused by unknown shipment istep of the retrofit 6WB.










What if I still proceed with flashing with red HWEL but with option "hwDeinstall" and "hwInstal". Would this register the retrofit 6WB as factory original ?

I heard that "hwDeinstall" and "hwInstal" is for hardware replacement. but do not understand its exact purpose and usage.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cm048 said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> 
> Red HWEL caused by unknown shipment istep of the retrofit 6WB.
> 
> ...


I never tried it, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anybody has E-sys document which describe the meaning of hwDeinstall, hwInstal, blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy.... ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can make your life a little bit easier. It's hard to find the correct i-level for a used cluster only with try and error. If you can inject a CAFD into the cluster you will see the i-level of the swfl inside. The version of the CAFD is correponding to the version of the btl and swfl files of an ECU. If you hit "detect CAF for SWE" you can see a number of CAFDs which an i-level for the swfl files inside. Now you know the range of i-level you have to choose for your TAL-calculation.

CU Oliver


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> You can make your life a little bit easier. It's hard to find the correct i-level for a used cluster only with try and error. If you can inject a CAFD into the cluster you will see the i-level of the swfl inside. The version of the CAFD is correponding to the version of the btl and swfl files of an ECU. If you hit "detect CAF for SWE" you can see a number of CAFDs which an i-level for the swfl files inside. Now you know the range of i-level you have to choose for your TAL-calculation.
> 
> CU Oliver


Hello,

This is a new KOMBI, not a used one.

I managed to flash the KOMBI by creating SVT_soll with "HW-IDs from SVTactual".

I also tried "hwDeinstall" and "hwInstal" option after the successful flashed with "HW-IDs from SVTactual". Very strange, process complete without error in 4 seconds. It did not even start the flashing process in the vehicle.


























Are there any way to update shipment step into this KOMBI so it start to act like a factory ECUs ?

From ISTA/P view, this KOMBI still marked "Replacement".
I want to try to register this new 6WB as a factory original ?


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am also new with ISTA/P;
Want to get rid of "R" status of the KOMBI.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can see in your picture, that all btl, cafd and swfl are black, so no update is neccessary. So, if you want to flash it, you have to manipulate your SVT_IST (with a XML editor) and rename the btl, swfl, cafd and flsl files (make 000 000 from the last six digits for example). Then calculate a new TAL with this new SVT_IST and press HW_ID from SVTactual. Save this new SVT_SOLL, calculate your TAL and save it. Please mark only blFlash, swDeploy and cdDeploy and flash the cluster.

!!!No flash without risks. In some casese you can get a WDBI_PLAIN_ERROr from E-Sys after the flash of the last swfl files and before E-Sys can inject the CAFD. In that case (the chance is appr. about 10%) you would have a bricked cluster. E-Sys tried to manage the HWAP and HWEL but in some cases it was the wrong try (don't ask me why ).

CU Oliver


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

guys is any possibility to flash 6WB if car hasn't got head up display fitted 
I've swapped my 6WA for 6WB with head up option but when trying flash have similar errors like this guy 
cluster working fine no any problems just curious if any chance to flash it 

cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masa52 said:


> guys is any possibility to flash 6WB if car hasn't got head up display fitted
> I've swapped my 6WA for 6WB with head up option but when trying flash have similar errors like this guy
> cluster working fine no any problems just curious if any chance to flash it
> 
> cheers


Yes. You can flash 6WB with HUD Connection in car without HUD.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Shawn
what else I have to do to correct flash it
doing in normal as always way but this getting me an errors 
shall I use hwDeinstall and hwInstal options?
cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masa52 said:


> thanks Shawn
> what else I have to do to correct flash it
> doing in normal as always way but this getting me an errors
> shall I use hwDeinstall and hwInstal options?
> cheers


I have no idea. Flashing non factory ECU is more art than science.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

My point was not really I could not get retrofited KOMBI flashed.
But rather how to get non factory ECU flashed and looks like factory ECU perhaps with hwDeinstall and hwInstal.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

masa52 said:


> guys is any possibility to flash 6WB if car hasn't got head up display fitted
> I've swapped my 6WA for 6WB with head up option but when trying flash have similar errors like this guy
> cluster working fine no any problems just curious if any chance to flash it
> 
> cheers


After SVT calculation, Did you click "HW-IDs from SVTactual" before save SVT_soll ?
After clicking HW-IDs from SVTactual, Do you still get red and blue HWEL ?

You should have black HW* like this before proceeding to TAL processing.
With black HW*, you can flash with blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy parameters.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> !!!No flash without risks. In some casese you can get a *WDBI_PLAIN_ERROR* from E-Sys after the flash of the last swfl files and before E-Sys can inject the CAFD. In that case (the chance is appr. about 10%) you would have a bricked cluster. E-Sys tried to manage the HWAP and HWEL but in some cases it was the wrong try (don't ask me why ).
> 
> CU Oliver


Guys, this is scary and worrying. I tried to google "*WDBI_PLAIN_ERROR*" but seems it's the first time mentioning here.


Anyone got more info on this error?
Does it only apply to KOMBI or ANY ECU can get this error? 
Is it no recovery can be done at all?
Is it more safe to flash by using ISTA/P then esys as a conclusion? 

Thanks to clarify


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> !!!No flash without risks. In some casese you can get a WDBI_PLAIN_ERROr from E-Sys after the flash of the last swfl files and before E-Sys can inject the CAFD. In that case (the chance is appr. about 10%) you would have a bricked cluster. E-Sys tried to manage the HWAP and HWEL but in some cases it was the wrong try (don't ask me why ).
> 
> CU Oliver


I have seen that when flashing DKOMBI, it gets different software for different HWEL. By using software for wrong HWEL, it is easy to imagine how it can brick the cluster. So on DKOMBI, never use "hw-id's from svt actual". Actually this should never been used with any ecu, unless it is sure that it is ok to do so (like with NBT). Always find correct FA for the HWEL.


----------



## Stivi83 (May 25, 2015)

*6wb*

mei trouble is the same. my used 6wb comes from a F02, and I drive a F11. in TAL calculation comes at DKOMBI all blue / red. So bad. think it comes because it comes from a different series. someone has successfully retrofitted here from other series?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello! 

My last post to this topic is some month old and meanwhile I got some new aknowledge absolut this error. 

You will run into this error if you calculate the TAL with your shipment i-level and this one is before 12-07-50x. Calculate a new one with a shipment i-level 12-11-501 and flash it again. You will not get a WDBI error (HW-Id from SVT). 

CU Oliver


----------



## Stivi83 (May 25, 2015)

um. What?


----------



## Stivi83 (May 25, 2015)

I just need the shipment level 12-11-501 select and it might work?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Stivi83 said:


> I just need the shipment level 12-11-501 select and it might work?


Hello

I had the same issue yesterday flashing my NBT

It turned out I did change the build date in FA 2 days ago and I forgot to change it back, then I got error while I wanted to flash it

I changed back the build date in FA then do TAL calculation again, it works like charm

So, you need to change the build date to 1112 and the shipment level to your current car I-step


----------



## jojo1212 (Dec 13, 2017)

im havin problem flashing kombi
its in programming abort state according to itsa/d
ista/p wont flash it
esys always gives finished with errors
kombi not wokring only light flashing in middle of instrument cluster


----------



## Frank drebin (Jan 13, 2021)

jojo1212 said:


> im havin problem flashing kombi
> its in programming abort state according to itsa/d
> ista/p wont flash it
> esys always gives finished with errors
> kombi not wokring only light flashing in middle of instrument cluster


Hi, im assuming you found the fix for the dkombi being bricked if so can you remember how you did it?

thanks


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Are tou having errors while flashing


----------



## Frank drebin (Jan 13, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Are tou having errors while flashing


Yes, someone has tried to retrofit a 6wb to an f10 and bricked it, its now blank and flashing the left indicator and has no cafd file present, the FA has 6wb present so something has started to code but failed for some reason, it came to me from another shop like this and eps failed but re flashing the cafd into eps solved that issue.
the i step is wrong i think due to it being a used cluster and i cant get a cafd to match from istep shipment so far.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I can do a remote session to try downgrade to istep shipment from my own pc


----------



## Frank drebin (Jan 13, 2021)

Elthox said:


> I can do a remote session to try downgrade to istep shipment from my own pc


Thanks for the offer but after sifting through lines of psdzdata all afternoon i found one that would load and allow me to see a cafd file appear in the dkombi and reveal all the file errors i then processed TAL and flashed the kombi, i now have a working 6wb instead of a blank screen with the occasional indicator flash.


----------

